# Chest or Hip



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

So what do you like regarding a lure carrying device. I use a Chest pack type that will keep the lures out of the water while wading. I like it because they are not sitting in the water the whole time I'm fishing and I can keep the lures separate that I am using. Otherwise I have to rinse off everything in my box that is on my hip or waist. I also like a sling that basically stays above my waist. I have found that YKK zippers last longer than any other kind and they are corrosion resistant. So what do you like to carry lures while wading and why?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wade belt.
The O-ring waterproof boxes do great.


----------



## CMT1 (May 6, 2007)

Wade belt. Helps give some back support. I found the over the shoulder carriers get in the way of casting. They move around too much.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

The lures will probably get wet no matter what . I'm old school over the shoulder . I can twist it around to my chest and not worry about dropping it . On my chest is in the way and on the belt it's in water and could be dropped .


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

small box in chest pocket of waders


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer a wade belt with a pouch and keep a water proof box in it. I also prefer a belt to attach my accessories, stringer, pliers, and net. Ive tried over the shoulder pouches and just don't like them. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have used the Magellan Sling for years and love it!!

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-wader-sling-pack#repChildCatid=1034722


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

X2 for the Magellan sling, it's been a good quality product. I use it for wading the salt and bass fishing occasionally. It sat around for a while after heavy salt usage, the zippers were slightly stuck, but once I got it opened it worked like a charm, which is surprising. Figured the zippers would be done with by now, I've had mine for over 3 years now. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I use both. Over the shoulder box for lures and jig heads. On the belt bag/box that velcro on back of belt for soft plastics and other rigging. Generally nothing is dry anyway so why fight trying to keep stuff dry, just rinse it good after fishing. I also like the wide wade belt for back support.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I got tired of the soaking boxes of lures lures and I found that I rarely threw every lure that I carried on a wade. Now I carry only a few choice baits and they stay dry in my shirt pocket in these lure keeper things. I use a 1qt. freezer bag to store soft plastics and jig heads. Everything fits into my pockets.

During times when I want to carry a few more items, I use a soft pliable 13L dry bag. Roll it down, clip it shut, and attach to myself with a carbiner. No more soaking boxes of lures.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the Grind over the shoulder double box. I can hook my stringer, Bogas and pliers to the shoulder strap and organization is great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donzilla (Apr 21, 2017)

I usually use a small ziplock bag in my wader chest pocket.


----------



## Brown04 (Apr 9, 2017)

I prefer the chest carrying device!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

O-Ring boxes do great and if you can strap them to your front comfortably w/Elastic 
If they are not secure you will constantly be fighting them (see it all the time)
Or like above


----------



## Maven (May 23, 2017)

I prefer using a wading belt. It gives back support . I rinse all equipment after wading anyway.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

When wading the surf.....a plain ole cheap straw hat with a chin strap to keep from blowing off. Generally in the surf I only carry 5 or 6 lures hooked under a straw on the hat. Keep smokes and lighter on top of head with hat on. Tilt head forward while holding hat and they fall into it.

When in the bay, a fanny pack type, with a small lure box, slung over shoulder bandoleer style. I seldom wade water in the back bay over waist deep. Less is best. In the bay I have about 6 or 8 lures in box with a couple of snap/swivels. Stringer, hat, knife and rod and reel.....oh yeah, a beer in back pocket if a long wade. Warm beer is better than NO beer!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I also have the Magellan sling from Academy that I use for fly fishing (mostly saltwater). It is a real bargain when you compare it to slings made for fly fishing. I can even put my reel in it and it has enough little loops and lashes to hang all the little stuff you need to fly fish with. I am like the other guys that have commented on it that said, "I can't believe it has lasted this long". I figured the zippers would have failed by now but rinse off after fishing and a little silicone lubricant it's still going strong.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Funny, watching youtube videos lately...some of these guys look like pack mules with all their gear strapped in various places.

I prefer to go as light as possible. Velcro belt with a vertical pouch thing for stringer and forceps. Minimal spare tackle goes in a shirt pocket. 

Back in the 52M28 days at SLP I used a white foam pith helmet ringed with Mirro-lures and spoons. That thing could hurt you if you weren't careful. It took a while, but I finally learned that if the trout aren't there, throwing 18 different colors isn't going to help. And time spent changing lures is time away from fishing.


----------



## simpyson (May 31, 2017)

I use the ForEverlast wading belt, it has back support and a pouch for your tackle box


----------

